# Macintosh LC III Model M1254 computer



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I really don't have a clue about Mac computers. An elderly lady wanted a floppy drive put in her Mac. I went to her house, she had a floppy drive, but her monitor wouldn't work. To be a nice guy, I found a whole other unit on eBay, but it didn't have a boot disk. I didn't know Macs needed a boot disk to power up the computer (is this true?) On the unit I bought, I power it up and I get an icon in the middle of the screen of a floppy disk with a flashing "?" in the middle of it.

I bet what happened was, someone told her she needed a floppy boot disk, and she misunderstood and thought she needed the floppy drive. Anyway, here I sit with a whole other Macintosh LC III Model M1254 computer ready to sell her, but no boot disk to run it. I paid $55 for it, that's with shipping included, and it's a nice, clean computer. I'm going to sell it to her for what I have in it *IF* I can find a boot disk.

I'm not sure what OS is on this computer, or on hers because I can't get past the flashing floppy disk icon. Do you think I know what the heck I'm doing? LOL! If you answered no, you're right!

If anyone is knowledgable about Mac's, I would greatly appreciate any advice. If I need a boot disk, and if anyone knows where I can get one, I could sure take all the info I can get!

I've just never touched a Mac until I made the mistake of touching hers. I kinda wish I hadn't have now!


----------



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought this was a simple question. Let me compact the last post I made. 

Does a Macintosh LC III Model M1254 computer need a boot disk to run (a simple yes or no would be fine), or is the floppy disk icon with a flashing ? some sort of error that is appearing on the screen mean this unit has issues? 

This computer has one floppy drive, the HDD is an 80MB SCSI Firmware made in 1992. That is all I know about this unit. Like I said before, I don't know a thing about Mac's. Any input would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

rogerlee0 said:


> I really don't have a clue about Mac computers. An elderly lady wanted a floppy drive put in her Mac. I went to her house, she had a floppy drive, but her monitor wouldn't work. To be a nice guy, I found a whole other unit on eBay, but it didn't have a boot disk. I didn't know Macs needed a boot disk to power up the computer (is this true?) On the unit I bought, I power it up and I get an icon in the middle of the screen of a floppy disk with a flashing "?" in the middle of it.


This means it is searching for a valid OS on whatever disks (if any) are available upon startup.



rogerlee0 said:


> I bet what happened was, someone told her she needed a floppy boot disk, and she misunderstood and thought she needed the floppy drive.


Quite possible. People who are unknowing about things often hear what they think they heard, rather than what they _actually_ heard!



rogerlee0 said:


> Anyway, here I sit with a whole other Macintosh LC III Model M1254 computer ready to sell her, but no boot disk to run it. I paid $55 for it, that's with shipping included, and it's a nice, clean computer. I'm going to sell it to her for what I have in it *IF* I can find a boot disk.


The minimum Mac OS that will run on this machine (which was also sold under the Performa 450 moniker (though the Performa had no FPU) is Mac OS 7.1, and the maximum is 7.6.1. Apple has been so kind as to make freely available for download (by way of 19 disk images) Mac OS 7.5.3. There is also a page with various and sundry other downloads, should they prove necessary (such as an older version of QuickTime). Those should get you going. Or you can try eBay, if you want to go with Mac OS 7.6.1.



rogerlee0 said:


> I'm not sure what OS is on this computer, or on hers because I can't get past the flashing floppy disk icon. Do you think I know what the heck I'm doing? LOL! If you answered no, you're right!


Judging by the flashing floppy icon, I'd have to say the answer is either _none_, or a corrupted one. Either way, don't fret. You'll be able to find something that will work for little or no additional funds. She'll be happy. You'll be her hero. She'll leave all her cats to you in her will.



rogerlee0 said:


> If anyone is knowledgable about Mac's, I would greatly appreciate any advice. If I need a boot disk, and if anyone knows where I can get one, I could sure take all the info I can get!


See links above.



rogerlee0 said:


> I've just never touched a Mac until I made the mistake of touching hers. I kinda wish I hadn't have now!


Aw, now don't go hatin'! People often fear what they don't understand. The machine you purchased was new in 1993. That's two or three lifetimes ago in the computer world (if not more!). Don't judge the current selection by what was available then. Judge it in terms of what was state-of-the-art _then_: Windows NT 3.11. I'd say Mac OS 7.6.1 stacks up rather nicely!

And, just remember... Once you go Mac you never go back!


----------



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks VegasACF! 
Like you said, people fear what they don't understand. I must be downright shell-shocked! I'll probably have Post Traumatic Stress Disorder after I'm done. 

I will look for an appropriate OS for the computer (the Mac OS 7.5.3 sounds good), and make the attempt to download it. I've downloaded every OS Microsoft has had to offer, but never a Mac. I'm assuming that when I get that floppy icon with the ?, I just start feeding it the floppy disks to download the operating system?

As for her leaving me her cats in her will, I should probably decline. That would be live dogfood for my Labradors!

Again, Thanks for the info!
Roger~


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

rogerlee0 said:


> Thanks VegasACF!
> Like you said, people fear what they don't understand. I must be downright shell-shocked! I'll probably have Post Traumatic Stress Disorder after I'm done.


Valium. Lots and lots of valium.



rogerlee0 said:


> I will look for an appropriate OS for the computer (the Mac OS 7.5.3 sounds good), and make the attempt to download it. I've downloaded every OS Microsoft has had to offer, but never a Mac. I'm assuming that when I get that floppy icon with the ?, I just start feeding it the floppy disks to download the operating system?


It's been so blasted long since I had to download floppy disk images I couldn't begin to tell you. You'll probably not be able to do it from her machine (not sure if that's what you were asking). And I'm not sure what the protocol for downloading Mac-specific disk images on a Windows machine would be. You can probably do it, it's just not something I've ever had the need to do.



rogerlee0 said:


> As for her leaving me her cats in her will, I should probably decline. That would be live dogfood for my Labradors!


You say that like it's a bad thing! Just be careful they don't kill one of your Labs. You know, get caught in the Lab's throat, make it choke to death...



rogerlee0 said:


> Again, Thanks for the info!
> Roger~


My pleasure. Hope this is of some use to you.


----------



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL! You're way too funny!

I was wondering about that....about downloading Mac-specific disk images on a Windows machine, and then transferring it to a Mac. The only way to find out is to try. I originally bought this machine for her just for the monitor because hers wouldn't come up with a screen. It was just as cheap to buy a whole system than it was to buy just the monitor. Hopefully the monitor will fix her problem. I'm just preparing for the worst. Then she'll have this other tower (or whatever you want to call it. It looks more like something I would use to chock the wheels on my camper!) for spare parts if needed.

Sincerely, Roger~


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Hello, Have you tried new monitor on original Mac? If that monitor doesn't work either, the battery might be dead in the first Mac... Also, the original monitor might need to be degaussed. If it is a High Res 13" monitor, it has two rectangular buttons on the back, one for on/off; one that will degauss it. The original computer (didn't catch the name, MiniTower?) may be better than the LC III anyway. The LC III's were good little workers though. It's possible you could take the battery out of the LC III and put it in the original computer that apparently was working at some point. Let the computer sit 5-10 minutes after removing battery.

Unless you have special software, your downloads onto a PC for Mac won't work. It sounds like prior owner cleaned the drive/left no OS. A start up (Utility) disk with Disk First Aid on it might repair OS, if there is one, but as you thought, the computer doesn't normally need one. I wouldn't get 7.6 software unless you have 32 MB RAM. Even then, I would stick with System 7.5.5 max. Go to Apple's site, apple.com (support tab-legacy products). Look into resetting/Zapping the parameter RAM. Good Luck, dp


----------



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I tried a different monitor on her machine, and it worked just fine. They were both LC III's. She told me I could keep the rest of the system, plus her old monitor to dispose of because she had no use for the rest of it. Now I have a whole LC III unit with no working monitor. I went on ebay and got a converter so I can hook up a PC monitor to the machine. I'm hoping that will work, plus I'll try to degauss the original monitor like you suggested. Now I need an OS. I found someone that has original 7.0 software. Is 7.0 too old to work with an LC III? 
Thanks for your help,
Roger~


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Roger, The minimum is 7.1... of course. Did you happen to get a CD ROM drive with purchase? I will look for a Disk Tools disk. Shouldn't cost much to send it to you. If she is the original owner, she can call Apple and request software etc. 1.800.767.2775. More later, dp


----------



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

No, there is no CD-ROM, and we are not the original owners of either system. I got hers to run. Hers just needed a monitor. She is good to go.

I bought a whole LC III system because it was just as cheap to buy another system than just the monitor. I now have the leftovers. In other words, I have an LC III system minus a monitor and a machine without an operating system. Since I have it, I thought I would play with it and learn from it just for kicks and giggles since I have never touched an Apple computer until hers. I ordered an adapter to where I can hook up a PC monitor to it. Now I need an OS. 
I emailed the guy I bought the computer from and he found a link where I can get a download, plus VegasACF gave me a link as well. I know our area community college has an Apple. I may have to go there and download the OS from the Apple they have.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Hello, Did you get the software? Are you up and running? If not, we'll find a way. Let us know. dp


----------



## rogerlee0 (Mar 21, 2006)

No, I'm not up and running yet. I haven't been able to utilize the area college's computer lab because they had been busy with the Skills USA competition. If I could find time to use the lab now, I may be able to download the needed OS. All I have is 7.0 which I heard won't work. I haven't really had time to work with it because this is my last semester, and time hasn't been good to me lately! So to make a long story short, yes I'm still looking for software.
Thanks for the reply, and I'll let you know if I can get the needed software. I may just sneak in the lab Monday and try to download the software from their Apple. Do you still recommend 7.5.5?
Thanks again,
Roger~


----------

